# 2 guinea pigs with cage free to good home



## heath21

Due to moving house and financial troubles, my two 3 year old guineas need rehoming. One neutered male who has been called Piggly for quite some time, and one female called Treacle. Both are friendly pigs though have been a little skittish of late. I live near Coalville in Leicestershire and would love to see these 2 lovely animals be rehomed with a loving new owner. I have an indoor cage or outdoor hutch that can be provided with the guineas, both are worn as they have been used by the pigs for the past 2 years. Please let me know which you would prefer (indoor or outdoor) as whichever is not preferred has been promised to a friend in need of a new home for her baby rabbit.

Hopefully someone will love these 2 animals and treat them well, please let me know if you're interested.

Thanks,

Heather


----------



## tinamary

If you were closer i would offer to help.
Good luck in finding a new home for them.


----------



## blue butterfly

Hello.
Have you tried theguineapigforum.com
Post an adoption topic (in the rehoming section) on there and Im sure your guinea pigs will get adopted quickly.
Im a member on there and the piggys all seem to get adopted really fast!


----------



## bmwgnm

hello do you still have the two guinea pigs? we are looking for two, and live locally


----------



## simplysardonic

bmwgnm said:


> hello do you still have the two guinea pigs? we are looking for two, and live locally


This post is more than 6 months old, maybe try a rescue?


----------

